# Fur Curing



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone out there cure their own hides? I've never done it and would like to learn how. Any tips/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

make sure you flesh them good and use,freeze or dry them asap once you skin them.


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

i have a book that is called back to basics. published by readers digest. It has the information you want to do all you want. they tell how to make the hidedurable as well as comfortable.it gives the recipes to make it soft and have hair still on it or remove the hair.. How to flresh the hide and go from there. It has makeing coonskin caps your own moccasins. The book was printed in the united states ninth printing; july 1989. It teaches how to learn and enjoy traditional american skills. It;s a good boo BIGRaySR


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

with all that I said, I forgot to say you might be able to check it out in your library.The book has all the old ways of doing things.Home methods if you will. BIGRAYSR


----------

